# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Control Your Dreams: Lucid Dreaming Guided Meditation Rachael Meddows Review

## WDr

Ok, so I saw this almum in a store some time ago, and I couldn't find any reviews for it. But I figured out that Rachael Meddows was a well known hypnotist, so I bought the album, and I'm going to post a review here  :smiley:  the first track is an introduction with some information about how to listen to the hypnosis tracks. It explains that the first two tracks (both are the same, but just in a long and short version. The long is about 36 min, the short is 30 min.) are supposed to be listened at every day for twenty days "for the maximum effect"

So that's what I'm going to do! The other tracks could be listened to whenever you wanted, so I'll get back to those later. 

I'll post results from my dreaming every day here, and more details about the main track, as well as the other tracks, so stay tuned!  :wink2:

----------


## WDr

*Night one:* Have heard the main track (long one). Though I didn't get any Lucids this night (this could be that I went to bed a lot sooner than usual) the track itself seems to be of very good quality. If you follow the instructions properly, I can assure you that you'll get VERY relaxed in the middle of the hypnosis session, and the suggestions pass directly into the subconscious (not I that KNOW that they do, but that's the point of it, according to the track) not to spoil too much, the suggestions contains messages that makes it easier to get into the trance next time you listen to the track, makes it easier to lucid dream every night etc. 

The track can be listened to at night, and it's okay to just fall asleep. It is recommended, though not necessary, that you listen to the track with headphones (probably because some of the sessions contain binaural beats)

*Night two:* This night I got semi lucid, but I didn't have time to listen to the track. 

I'm going to do it today though, so we'll see  :smiley:

----------


## WDr

*Night tree:* I almost got lucid two times this night  :smiley: (yes, I listened to the track. Around 2-3 hours before bed) 
Also, it's much easier to remember my dreams  ::D:

----------


## WDr

*Night four:* Didn't get lucid, rembered some dreams though  :smiley:  


*Night five:* no lucid... Not even close  :Sad: 

According to the introduction track, the silent subliminal tracks "all contain suggestion for positive change" that could come in handy sometime  ::D:

----------


## WDr

*Night six:* LUCID!! yes! First lucid in a loong time :smiley:  I didn't do ANY techniques at all, I just got a good ol' random LD  ::D:  The realization was coming little by little if you know what I mean. I can't remember that sudden realization, it was more like the lucidity was heightening slowly until I got fully lucid. I forgot to stabilize, though, I'll remember that next time  :wink2:  I listened to the track just before I went to bed (I was actually laying in my bed when I listened to it). I think that give better results  :smiley:

----------


## WDr

*Night six:* LUCID! I didnt even listen to the track this night  ::D:  The lucid was very long and vivid, and I even got to try the ToTM  :smiley:  This time, it wasn't a DILD, it was more like a WILD/WBTB, but that's one of the main suggestion, that you'll get lucid more often, get confidence etc.

*Night seven:* LUCID! So far, this seems promising  :smiley:  DILD this time, but a short one. Not very clear either... But a lucid is a lucid, and I got the chance to fly a little before I woke up  :smiley:  Listened to the track at night before bed  :smiley:

----------


## Rozollo

Where can you buy this and for how much?

----------


## WDr

> Where can you buy this and for how much?



I bought it on iTunes for around 14 USD, but I'm sure you can buy it on amazon, eBay, etc. Just google it  :smiley: 

*Night eight:* Listened to the track, didn't get lucid...

*Night nine and ten:*  didn't listen to the track, didn't get lucid. Had to get up early these mornings, so the chances were small anyways...

----------


## WDr

*Night eleven:* Didn't listen to track, no lucid  :Sad: 

*Night twelve:*SEMI LUCID. Remembered lots of dreams, and the last one was lucid for a short moment, not very clear or stabilized, but VERY vivid  ::D:  Listened to the long track before sleep.

----------


## darklight101

humm theres any website to download, for free?

----------


## WDr

> humm theres any website to download, for free?



I don't know, you'll have to find one yourself... Personally, I think that when a person makes such a great little thing (read: Cosy relaxing soundtrack that makes you lucid), she/he deserves the mere 14 bucks I spent on it  :smiley: 

But anyways... 


*Night thirteen:* Didn't listen to track, no lucid. I'm not sure if I got semi lucid (to be honest I can't remember much from this night... Should have written in my DJ, but you know TIME and MOTIVATION) 

*Night fourteen*LUCID! Again not veryno clear, and midways I lost lucidity (I *really*have to practice my stabilization skills!) I did listen to the track ( I think..) before bed

*Night fifteen:* Track before bed, no lucid...

*Night sixteen:* No track, no lucid...

*Night seventeen:*  no track, no lucid...

I won't have time to listen to the track tonight either  :Sad:  oh well, maybe tomorrow  :smiley:

----------


## WDr

*Night eighteen:* no track, but LUCID! and this time it was clearer  :smiley:  I'll listen to the track this night, for sure  ::D:

----------


## Rozollo

Was it this: Amazon.com: Lucid Dreaming Hypnosis: Control Your Dreams, Guided Meditation, Binaural Beats, Positive Affirmations, Solfeggio Tones &#40;Audible Audio Edition&#41;: Rachael Meddows: Books

----------


## WDr

> Was it this: Amazon.com: Lucid Dreaming Hypnosis: Control Your Dreams, Guided Meditation, Binaural Beats, Positive Affirmations, Solfeggio Tones &#40;Audible Audio Edition&#41;: Rachael Meddows: Books



No, but almost. Here it is: Amazon.com: Control Your Dreams: Lucid Dreaming Guided Meditation for Beginners, Silent Meditation, Self Help & Wellness: Rachael Meddows: MP3 Downloads


*Night nineteen:* got to bed late, and had to get up really early, so no track, no lucid. I realize that the next night is the last one (the main track was supposed to be listened to for at least 20 days in a row), but as you may notice, I haven't listened to the track every day/evening/night. So, I'm going to continue for a little more  :smiley:

----------


## jensiboyke

I hope you write your experience of the next days you used either  :smiley:

----------


## WDr

*Night twenty:* LUCID! Listened to the track, and I was sooo tired that I fell asleep and woke up in the middle of one of the subliminals  ::shock::  but the instructions says it is ok to sleep under some of the hypnosis, "the message still get through"  ::D:  

*Night twenty one:* no track, but SEMI LUCID  :smiley:  hooray! Remembered around 3 dreams  :smiley:

----------


## jensiboyke

Do you listen everytime to the main track long one? I've purchased either but I'm confused to what my second track must be.

----------


## WDr

> Do you listen everytime to the main track long one? I've purchased either but I'm confused to what my second track must be.



You can listen to the long or short one, and you should listen to one of those at least once every day. The other tracks can be listened to as much or as little as you wish  :smiley: 

*Night twenty two:* listened to track, but no lucid  :Sad:  remembered a dream though  :smiley:

----------


## Wolfie893

i've just heard a clip on erick brown's website
Hypnosis Lucid Dreaming - Erick Brown Self Help
it's word for word the same as Rachel Meddow's script - what's up w/ that? Who's ripping who off??

----------


## WDr

> i've just heard a clip on erick brown's website
> Hypnosis Lucid Dreaming - Erick Brown Self Help
> it's word for word the same as Rachel Meddow's script - what's up w/ that? Who's ripping who off??



Hm... thats wierd.  ::?:  You should email her, asking whats going on  :smiley:

----------

